# Spur marks - help!



## turpsamd (14 September 2009)

When I bought my horse he had slight spur marks and we once got pulled up by a local dressage judge at the end of a test and she just told me that he had spur marks (like I hadnt noticed!) anyway I tried everything to get rid of them but they wouldnt go... he had a few months off over the winter and they went which was great and he came back into work in spring, got clipped and worked fairly hard and we have never had a problem since... until two weeks ago when I tried a bigger set of spurs (yes he is lazy) and suddenly I had a spur mark (but just on one side so yes I guess I use my right leg more than left)  its not very noticeable but I'm now faced with the battle of trying to get rid of it whilst still being able to ride him... and same dressage judge pulled me up at the weekend.... sooooo annoying... does anyone have any tips of how to get the hair to grow back quickly or how to harden the skin??

Thanks in advance


----------



## monkeybum13 (14 September 2009)

not sure how to improve his skin but have you thought of using impulse/roller ball spurs??


----------



## turpsamd (14 September 2009)

yes thats what I usually use and have used since the 'big spur'day.  even the big spurs were prob just about 1" long plain ones, he is a very sensitive soul!


----------



## connie1288 (14 September 2009)

Spur sheets (thin fleece or towel) under your saddle and girth that run down where you leg would go so you touch that and not the horse, and cornicresine(sp) to make the hair grow back quicker.

If they are going to mark they will still do it with the impulse spurs!


----------



## MandyMoo (14 September 2009)

agree with monkeybum about rollerbal spurs...my chestnut boy can get spur marks with my normal spurs, and so i use rollerball ones on him and it doesnt leave any marks.

re: hair growth...camrosa cream is supposed to be good at encouraging hair growth?
re: hardening skin...surgical spirit mixed with calemine/camemile (sp?lol...its pink stuff anyways, can be bought at most chemists) at concentrations 50:50 dabbed onto skin everyday with cotton wool hardens and soothes skin. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## OneInAMillion (14 September 2009)

on my horse he leans to the left so always get a rubbed side (no blood though) on his left side from trying to push him straight

when he gets them i put vaseline on before i ride which just gives them extra protection and when you use your legs it just "slides" on the vaseline rather than on their sides

{{{{{{not exactly sliding just cant hink of other way to describe it!!}}}}}}}


----------



## turpsamd (14 September 2009)

spur sheets sound like a good idea.... dont want to be worried about kicking or using spurs as he is soooo lazy anyway and if I start worrying we will be going nowhere LOL  will try some of the skin hardening ideas too thank you


----------



## OldGit (14 September 2009)

I have same problem with MG (Pony not other half!!!) vaseline works, but you may be gripping with the spurr so keeping it on this also may be why he's a bit turned off to your leg


----------



## cjdjivanovic (14 September 2009)

Supreme Products sell spray on colours which might help to disguise the marks until the hair grows back (just a more expensive, and hopefully more effective, version of using shoe polish.)

In the meantime, would 2 schooling whips do the job if you are trying to avoid wearing spurs?


----------



## eoe (14 September 2009)

Try putting soft plasters around the end of your spurs, thats how I stop my spurs rubbing my big Irish.


----------



## glamourpuss (15 September 2009)

I have used a human product called Compeed. They are actually bilster plasters that I use when running http://www.physioroom.com/product/Compeed_Blisters_medium_/2241/36381.html

You can get then in most chemists. Get the medium (or large if you can find them) pop them where you use your spurs
They stick nicely to my horse, they are a clear type gel thing so not overly noticable.


----------



## Vicki1986 (16 September 2009)

my chestnut had awful rub marks in her coat from the spurs (and behind her ears, girth etc) when she was changing coat - think a little more sensitive? It looked awful and i felt really bad! the skin did chaff a little too once the hair had rubbed. 
i tried gold label skin hardener gel - not sure if it did much good, im undecided.
make sure you check you spurs have no sharp edges and that you dont walk around in them - when i checked mine they did have a slight 'catch' on them from a scrape on conrete.
also i think the rubs where not from the spur but from the strap them selves... my leather straps where quite bulky where they passed through the spur and not the most flexible - so i've bought some nylon ones to try and see if that helps.
and for competing whilst the hair was still thinner i used supreme products or similar make up cover up.
mine has never had these rubs before so im hoping its just a one off thing as it can't be comfortable.


----------



## ester (16 September 2009)

mine will at this time of year and spring when changing his coat (and yes he's lazy)

it might sound a bit backward but I clip him, it does work not sure if its because there is less hair to rub.

best thing I have found to put on is sudocrem and leave the spurs off for a week or so. and ride with 2 schooling whips instead! (one in each hand obviously!


----------

